# Are there any printing companies that do smaller batches of shirts in the under 50 range?



## Nickhxc (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello I'm looking for someone in the Mass area that can do shirts in smaller batches (50 or under) instead of having to do over 200 at a time. Thank you.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

This would be a great place to start.

Mass screenprinters


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nick, here's a good place to start Massachusetts - USA - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

I haven't run across a printer yet who can't do smaller runs. So that shouldn't be an issue. But usually the less you buy, the higher your per piece will cost.


----------



## Nickhxc (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks. I realize that the smaller number of shirts you get the more expensive it is. That kind of sucks.


----------

